

Graves and Garbage: The Hard Life of an Archeologist - diodorus
http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/graves-garbage-hard-life-archeologist

======
Mz
_“It’s tough, physical work, all day, every day,” one of the archeologists in
Johnson’s book says._

 _Turning her copy over, King pointed to the trowel on the back. “This is a
riveted trowel, which we would never use. It should be a welded trowel,
because the riveted trowel would break, and break quickly.”_

Some years ago, I had several archaeologists in my GIS classes. One of them
told me he had a bum shoulder from digging all the time. He was in his
twenties.

